# Best fishing spots???



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

wheres the best fishing spot near or on the sunshine coast??? dying to go for a fish ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Find the water and you're off to a good start.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

most the canals round the coast, certain parts of maroochy river, mooloolah river, noosa river, off shore, pumicestone passage and all of it's off shoot creeks, heaps of spots. you live up here or just visiting?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Some where that the fish are biting


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Find the water and you're off to a good start.


This

Or to be more precise, tell us your favourite spots first and we'll share ours after


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

nuts said:


> most the canals round the coast, certain parts of maroochy river, mooloolah river, noosa river, off shore, pumicestone passage and all of it's off shoot creeks, heaps of spots. you live up here or just visiting?


i live on the sunshine coast but rarely get to go fishing as i am in the sticks, and if i do go out in the boat, it is normally to frazer island all the time, we love that spot, but i am going away for the school holidays and was wondering if anybody has any ideas.

just looking for some more variety....


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

anselmo said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Find the water and you're off to a good start.
> ...


Frazer island, sandy straights, on the west side of frazer island is some lovely creeks, have caught basically all my fish i have ever caught there, around the mouth of where the fresh water meets salt, lots of different fish feeding, great spots anywhere along frazer, just have to find them, not exactly secret, very open to the public, but still my fav fishing spot.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

HMAShobie said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


 :-|

ok then
Noosa river, Maroochy river, Pumicestone passage 
just have to find them, not exactly secret, very open to the public


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Look for spots where there seems to be some activity in the water, like bait or birds wading. Wherever there is some structure in the water, like pylons, jetties, boat ramps, rocks, are good places to try. Use google earth to help you find places you can launch and fish.

Hope that helps as I don't have local knowledge.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sand bars with water running over them are also good, sticks in the water.

Don't underestimate the quality of fish you can pull out of a built up area like that.


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

cjbfisher said:


> HMAShobie,
> If we have a little more information about yourself and where you are located, it will help in the kind of advice we can give.
> What type of fishing do you like? Bait fishing, lure fishing, fly fishing? Target species?
> Which part of the coast are you on? North, South, middle?
> ...


bait and lure, i tried fly fishing when i was in Ireland, but i wasnt very good, i am around the middle of the coast, near caloundra,

my only real means of transport is my dad, but he is a keen kayaker so when ever he is out on the water for a day or two, ill go out with him and throw a line in, but my grandfather likes fishing, so when ever I'm at his house we will head down to the beach and into the pumistone passage


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The top of the Pumistone passage is an excellent spot to fish.
Paddle out at low tide to the Yabby sand banks a little south and pump up some yabbies and drift over the sand bands with a very light rig with a long trace and a small worm hook and tiny sinker and catch some Whitings. 
Try around the rock walls at high tide/run out for Flathead, cod and bream, get in nice and tight to the rocks. Flathead will be hanging around the bottom, cod and bream further up.
Can use smallish surface lures at dawn and dusk for Trevally.

What gear do you have? Best to keep your lines light, around 6lbs is ample for most fish, can go lighter for Whiting. Keep your lead to a minimum, you want the bait to drift with the current, the leads just to slow the drift down and keep it under water. Keep your hooks smallish #1,#2 or smaller. Best bait is the fresh stuff you catch yourself (half the fun of fishing). Do you have a yabby pump and or cast net?

Plenty of options there and your on holidays and I'm jealous.


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

ArWeTherYet said:


> The top of the Pumistone passage is an excellent spot to fish.
> Paddle out at low tide to the Yabby sand banks a little south and pump up some yabbies and drift over the sand bands with a very light rig with a long trace and a small worm hook and tiny sinker and catch some Whitings.
> Try around the rock walls at high tide/run out for Flathead, cod and bream, get in nice and tight to the rocks. Flathead will be hanging around the bottom, cod and bream further up.
> Can use smallish surface lures at dawn and dusk for Trevally.
> ...


cast net and pump, i went over too the east side of bribie one time and got around 6 swallow tailed dart in the surf......


----------

